# Grenouille enrhumée



## herr lehmann

Ciao,
non riesco proprio a trovare il corrispondente italiano di questa "offesa" (o almeno penso che sia un'offesa). Su internet è un'espressione che compare in molti siti, ma non l'ho trovata in nessun vocabolario. 
La frase dice:

"Que Lèbè [Dieu local en Mali] te maudisse, qu'il fasse pousser des cornes de vache sur ta tete de grenouille enrhumée"! 

è un bambino a parlare....

Qualche idea? O posso tradurre solo qualcosa come "faccia da rospo"?

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Herr Lehmann,

Avrei un'obiezione: le corna di una mucca, mi sembra che sono sulla testa, non sulla faccia !/?
"Tête de grenouille" non è un'offesa debitamente registrata nel linguaggio comune, dunque puoi fare come meglio ti pare .


----------



## herr lehmann

Il mio problema è più enrhumée... raffreddata?? O posso non tradurlo?
Per il resto hai ragione, sono sulla testa!
Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Sì..le corna in effetti sono sulla testa e credo si possa tradurre qualcosa del tipo: che Lèbè ti maledica e faccia spuntare corna di mucca su quella (tua) brutta testa di rospo* _bavosa_...forse anche _viscida testa di rospo _può rendere l'idea.

Ciao. 

*(come nella fiaba/ filastrocca http://it.wikisource.org/wiki/C'era_una_volta..._Fiabe/Testa-di-rospo)


----------



## herr lehmann

Grazie, mi sembra una buona idea!  E grazie anche per la citazione...


----------



## matoupaschat

E grazie a Nunou da parte mia per il sito!


----------

